# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  ER Studio لایسنس کی ندارم

## omid_safari

سلام
من code gear 2009 رو خریدم ولی لایسنس کی رو توش پیدا نکردم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

خب، اینجا هم آن را پیدا نخواهید کرد، چون در این سایت انتشار کرک ممنوع است.

----------

